# Stickers.



## drManhattan (May 15, 2017)

A sticker for using the potty worked great for us to get our kids accustomed.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

I work at a preschool. They use a sticker chart and it does work great.

Some at home moms I know use a skittle or a single m&m as a reward. I don't favor this approach but it does seem to work.


----------



## VsAngela (Aug 12, 2015)

We have done both methods. We did stickers first and then when we did mini M&m's. The only reason we did this was becuase it was during a regression time.


----------

